# Fair Deal Scheme



## SuzyQue (8 Apr 2018)

My Mam died last August and my Dad had to go into care due to dementia. Mams estate went into probate and is still in probate now. As part of the Fair Deal Scheme 7.5% of the value of the family home is taken into the calculation of my Dad's contribution towards his home fee.
Is it correct to take the full value of the house when calculating his contribution if he does not in fact have the house in his name yet due to the probate case ?


----------



## Slim (9 Apr 2018)

Hi Suzy. Welcome to AAM. Sorry for your loss and ongoing sadness about your Dad. Assuming the house was in joint names or your mum's name only but transferring 100% to your Dad, the assessment will be 7.5% of the whole value at the date of application for FD. The date of actual legal transfer will not affect the calculation. Best wishes, Slim.


----------



## SuzyQue (9 Apr 2018)

Thanks Slim, It was nice of you to answer my question. I now have another question, If my Mams savings are in probate and officially on the will they are to be given to my Dad. Will the Fair Deal office deal with this money the same way as the house and calculate the 7.5% of this money back to the date of application for the Fair Deal Scheme ?


----------



## Slim (10 Apr 2018)

Hi Suzy. Yes, they will assess the entire savings over €36k, the exempted amount for an individual, as at date of application. Unlike the home value assessment which is capped at 3 years, the 7.5% on savings continues indefinitely. Your dad can avail of the 'nursing home loan' and that element(the levy on house value) will not be payable until after his death. S


----------

